# Simonelli Oscar 2 - would a new gasket make a difference?



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

Hi all

I bought a Simonelli Oscar 2 in 2017. Apart from general maintenance (cleaning the shower head, steam wand etc) I have not done any replacements.

I have exclusively used filtered water or bottled water, so have never descaled the machine.

Recently I have noticed a different noise from the machine and perhaps related, a few drips around the coffee basket (terminology all over the place...). When pouring a shot, it sounds straining inside the machine and seems to stop pouring then restarts by getting more water from the boiler. I tested the pressure with a pressure head, and it sits at 7 bar. Two years ago, it was around 9bar. It came with an OPV fitted. Curiously, during the pressure test, water overflows out of the head considerably, hence whether I am wondering if its the gasket (which I have never replaced) needs replacing. Where is the best place to buy one and test that? I bought the machine in Bella barista, but they are sold out of the gaskets there.

thanks


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Just aslibg as you get a group gasket that I'm guessing as for a 58mm group and probably 8mm thick, other then that it doesn't really matter where you buy it from. But if your replacing the group gasket I would say get a silicon gasket rather then a rubber one, there softer, more plyable and they don't take as much force to lock in your portafilter.

As for the drop in pressure I can't comment there should be someone on hear that can guide you in the right direction


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

It's recommended to replace the gasket once a year so I would definitely get it done.
something like this will work https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/gb/Cafelat-Nuova-Simonelli-Silicone-Group-Seal-9mm-BLUE/m-m-4143.aspx

Not sure if this would be related to the lower pressure but it's a good place to start.


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks both - for some reason, I didnt get notification of responses! I went ahead and bought new gaskets and shower screen. MADE A MASSIVE DIFFERENCE. No noise, sweet easy pour and the pressure back up to around 9bar max.

The shower screen was FILTHY and the gasket more brittle/ stiff than rubber.

I did actually use the espressoshop - highly recommended

Thanks - its like new now


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Glad to hear it has worked !

it's a good practice to clean your shower screen and dispersion plate once a week in home use.


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

A little update. I bought this gasket which I think is only just not deep enough. Once you put the handle in and turn, it rotates quite far, which then means the spouts are not parallel to the machine (meaning you end up shoving one cup really close to the machine and the other slightly too close to the edge.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Perhaps it should have the 8 mm gasket not 7 mm. You can obtain card shims to fit behind the gasket if 8. mm is too thick.


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Funnily enough on my previous Oscar 2 I had non original gasket when bought it and the portafilter would sit straight. On my current Oscar 2 which is new and comes with original gasket fitted the portafilter sits a bit further to the right. I just have the spout adjusted so it is parallel.

if you already bought the gasket this is something that can help

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/Universal-Paper-Filterholder-Gasket-Spacer-ø-73x59x08mm/m-m-2352.aspx


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

prezes said:


> https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/Universal-Paper-Filterholder-Gasket-Spacer-ø-73x59x08mm/m-m-2352.aspx


Yeh I must admit these paper shimms are amazing incase your group and/or the tabs on the portafilter are worn and your portafilter is clocking in past the 6pm positions. It has saved me having to go and buy a half mm thicker gasket


----------

